
Highly customizable checkboxes and radio buttons - shawndumas
http://damirfoy.com/iCheck/
======
orofino
I like these in general, but the 'line' skin is a usability problem. They look
like buttons, but function like checkboxes/radio buttons which make it very
confusing.

------
mtarnovan
I like them too. I packaged them for the rails asset pipeline here:
[https://github.com/cubus/icheck-rails](https://github.com/cubus/icheck-rails)

------
ktrgardiner
These are great. Very well done. Two issues/suggestions. The checked radio
button in Flat: the outer circle should either be thinner or the button should
just be a circle with a hole in the middle. The checkbox in Polaris: don't
have the check extend outside the box as it doesn't look consistent with the
rest of the style.

Those are my suggestions. Do with them what you may.

------
blakeperdue
The UI designer in me loves these. The UX designer in me says that replacing
native UI elements is bad practice. Am I wrong?

~~~
scarecrowbob
I feel that way too, but I think most of my reaction is that it feels hard to
fully test these kinds of elements and often really odd things happen on the
edge cases with them...

but that might be an outdated sentiment. (it's just a feeling after all :D)

------
bergerjac
Quite cool indeed. Issues..

Disabled state text should also be grey. (Currently, differentiating between
unchecked and disabled isn't easy.)

'Line skin' unchecked state as an 'x' may mislead some people.

------
nakovet
Very nice! All themes looks great besides the line skin, that mix the check
with radio and show an X when they are not checked.

------
stephanos2k
These look awesome! I hope I can use them in my next project :)

